

Pebble Time – Times Up - mirceasoaica
http://www.soft32.com/blog/platforms/pebble-time-times-up/

======
phlyingpenguin
Sounds like somebody expected a watch to cook him waffles in the morning? I
don't get this review at all. It argues that there are no massive changes to
the Pebble, but as far as I can tell, it details massive changes to the
Pebble.

